# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hot in Negril!

## Firefly Cottages

:Cool: Today it is hot in Negril!! Just a slight breeze through the trees. Hummingbirds are doing their part as for the flowers they are in their bloom. The ocean appears calm. What a beautiful day!

----------

